# Fiona, now 24 days old! (very img heavy!!)



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

And more!!


























(checking out Kevin the barn cat with his tail full of burrs.)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Adorable! Jee she's going to be a solid girl. Love her :]


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's beautiful. Going to have a looker there when she's all growed up!


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I Didn't even know she foaled!!! Congrats she's a stunner!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

She's precious!! 
And momma looks great too!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

soooo adorable


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks guys! She's sure a lot of fun. 

Skutterbotch, oh gosh yeah, she FINALLY did *lol* I have pictures of the birth on the thread around page 19 I think (*lol*) http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/foaling-qs-46465/page19/

I also tried to take a couple video clips of her, but I have not had good luck trying to get video clips to work on here *lol* so I tried uploading them to youtube, see if this works:

The first one is short, because Finn still firmly believes he should be the center of attention and wouldn't get out of the way:






And the second one is just of her following me around in the pasture, silly girl:


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Love her! So freakin' cute


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

She's freakishly adorable 
I love the one of Finn herding Fiona. It's so cute


----------



## Earlywinefarm (Apr 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!!!!!! Great pics!


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww, she is gorgoeus !
And her mommie is cute too


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Whoa, very very cute! Everyone is looking great! A helluva lot better, especially momma.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Freyja is looking GREAT Indy! It's amazing what some TLC will do for them. As far as Fiona...I'm waiting on that call letting me know that I can come pick her up...lol (you know, the one that's NEVER gonna come). They are both beautiful!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Does she have draft horse in her?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Aww, thanks everyone. I love her silly off-centered blaze. She's certainly a joy to have around!

IlovemyPhillip, Charli, I'm pleased as punch Freyja is looking so good, and biting my nails and counting the days until I can start riding her again! (about 4 more days!) If she hadn't been preggo when she came to me, she would have been able to get in good, gleaming condition so much sooner, but I'm sure thankful we are finally getting there. Freyja gets a well deserved pampered, baby free life from here on out!

ladybugsgirl, yes, Freyja (the dam) is 1/2 Shire, 1/2 Paint, and Paddy, the sire, is full Shire, so the filly is 3/4 Shire, 1/4 Paint.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is one good looking little girl. So solid. I am really looking forward to getting to watch her grow up.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's gorgeous! I can't believe how stocky she looks!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Love her!! How did I miss all your threads about her!! Finn is stunning!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Love her!! How did I miss all your threads about her!! Finn is stunning!


*lol* Cause you were busy having a baby of your own, silly! :lol:

Thanks, I'm really pleased with her, and if she turns out as nice as Finn (he has the same sire too) then I'll be in horsey heaven  Thanks for the compliments on Finn, I'll pass them on, he's been feeling terribly neglected and sorry for himself since this baby came along. :lol:


----------



## Odin (May 3, 2010)

She is beautiful! The name is so sweet and perfect for her.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

So so cute!


----------

